# Luke Skywalker nabbed by cops



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

ORLANDO, Fla. -- A high school physical education teacher was relieved of duty Monday after police arrested him over the weekend for allegedly creating a scene outside of a downtown bar and fighting several officers who tried to arrest him.

Police first saw David McCann, 30, standing in front of a bar Saturday at 2 a.m., shirt unbuttoned and yelling he was "Luke Skywalker" at passers-by, according to the incident report. An officer asked him to leave after McCann allegedly got into a verbal confrontation with two women.


McCann then allegedly charged the officer, who sprayed him in the face with an irritant. Two officers tried unsuccessfully to handcuff him as McCann wildly swung his fists, the report says.

The incident further escalated, with McCann continuing to allegedly attack officers after he was repeatedly kicked and struck with a baton. Officers also used a stun gun to attempt to subdue him.

"He continued to attack with super human strength and made no attempt to escape," according to the report.

McCann was finally brought under control when two responding officers struck him three times with a Taser and another hit him four more times with a baton, according to the report.

He was arrested on charges of battery on a law enforcement officer, resisting arrest with violence and disorderly conduct. Three officers received bruises and other minor injuries, the incident report said.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

LMAO!    

Perhaps "Luke" should have pulled the ol' Jedi mind trick on them. Those cats would have been in a real pickle if he had pulled a lightsaber on them.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Of course the report doesn’t mention what happened afterwards. A man in a dark uniform with matching helmet came to the police station to claim the arrestee. He claimed that he was the 30 year olds father and that he wanted to take him to the Dark Side Court Apartments. The 30 year old tried to explain to police that the man in black was not his father and that he only want him to come home to finish his Yoga exercises.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sinister said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Perhaps "Luke" should have pulled the ol' Jedi mind trick on them.


*waves hand*
_I'm not the nutjob you're looking for..._
_You don't need to see my identification..._


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

_And I can go about my business harrassing innocent passer-byers._

You're too funny, Double-G!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Use the _Force_ cops! _Excessive FORCE_!!


----------

